# problème installation imprimante HPLJ 1005 series



## biloul (9 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tout le monde, j'ai un petit problème.j' ai une imprimante HP LazerJet 1005 series qui fonctionnais très bien avec mon "PC", j'ai voulu l'installer sur mon Mac:                            Processeur: 2*2.8 GHz Quad-Core Intel Xeon
Mémoire: 2Go 800MHz DDR2 FB-DIMM
Disque DUR:Macintosh HD 320Go
Lorsque j'ai voulu l'installer sur port usb,l'ordi l'a reconnu mais il ne l'installe pas.
Sur le cd d'installation, il n'y a que les systemes d'exploitation de windows et pas de "mac".
Je n'arrive pas à trouver de driver alors si quelqu'un peut m'aider merci d'avance.
Biloul


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Avril 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenu.

Pour ce genre de questions, nous avons la partie "Périphérique" avec toute sortes de liens et renseignements.

Pas grave, un charmant modérateur (ou une non moins sémillante modératrice) nous y transportera à l'occasion.

Il semble y avoir plusieurs mises à jour pour ce modèle disponibles sur le site de Hewlett-Packard.

Je ne sais pas si cela sera suffisant avec Mac OS X.5 Leopard.

Voici la liste des pilotes inclus dans Mac OS X.5 et je n'y ai rien vu d'approchant pour ce modèle.

Sinon, tu as aussi à ta disposition les drivers hpjs pour Mac OS X, de la Linux Fondation, ainsi que les pilotes Gutemprint 5.0.2 (attention, Gutemprint 5.1.3 est inclus dans Mac OS X.5 et les version 3.1.4 est suivantes sont incompatibles avec de nombreux modèles HP).

Dans tous les cas, bien lire les instructions et vérifier qu'il y a bien un pilote compatible pour ton imprimante.


----------



## da capo (9 Avril 2008)

sur le site HP, on peut trouver des pilotes pour la 1005 :

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3435676&os=219&lang=en

essaie toujours


----------



## Gidéhef (9 Avril 2008)

La solution est là !


----------



## biloul (10 Avril 2008)

Merci à vous tous je vais essayer vos solutions, je vais essayer et je vous dirais si ça a marché.
J'ai vu au dernier moment que je m'étais trompé de forum et c'était trop tard merci au modérateur ou à la modératrice je ferais plus attention la prochaine fois.
Merci à tous  pour votre réactivité ! 
Biloul


----------



## biloul (10 Avril 2008)

J'ai essayé mais ça ne marche pas, tant pis, je vais envoyer un mail à HP pour voir si il peuvent m'aider autrement je serais obligé de me racheter une autre imprimante!
Merci à tous  
Biloul


----------



## Gidéhef (11 Avril 2008)

La solution que je t'ai indiquée est la seule qui marche, et elle marche !

Il faut installer d'abord Ghostscript.
Ensuite, il faut installer Foomatic .
Puis, il faut lancer l'installation de  foo2zjs. 
Au cours de cette dernière installation, la fenêtre du terminal s'ouvre. Sur le curseur qui clignote, il faut donner le mot de passe de session suivi de "enter".
La liste des imprimantes supportée s'affiche, avec un numéro d'ordre pour chacune. Il faut donner, sur le curseur, le numéro d'ordre de son imprimante, suivi de enter.
Quand la séquence est terminée, on quitte le terminal et on va dans >préférences système>imprimantes et fax pour sélectionner l'imprimante HP LaserJet 1005 et créer sa file d'attente avec le bon pilote.


----------



## tchous84 (18 Octobre 2008)

Bon j'ai les mêmes emmerdes avec cette imprimante. 

....j'ai essayé de suivre les indications de Gidéhef....

et ca marche pas. 

Simplement, une fois tout sélectionné il ne se passe rien. 

Je commence a etre un chouia désespéré....

Ca ne dérange pas HP d'annoncer que des imprimantes fonctionnent sur mac....alors que non? 

argh

armand


----------



## Gidéhef (18 Octobre 2008)

Définie ton imprimante dans les Préférences système > Imprimantes et fax en lui définissant le pilote qui devrait s'appeler "HP LaserJet 1005 Foomatic/Foo2zjs.

Ce type d'imprimante a besoin, pour pouvoir fonctionner, d'être initialisée, après avoir été allumée. Et ce n'est pas automatique.

Pour cela, installe dans le fichier "Applications" le petit programme "load_LaserJet_firmware_v4" qui se trouve dans le paquet Foomatic-Rip. Tu peux mettre son icone dans le Dock ou dans la barre d'outils des fenêtres du finder pour en avoir l'accès facile.
Chaque fois que tu allume ton imprimante, tu lances une fois ce petit programme qui va l'initialiser. L'imprimante fait un petit ronflement pendant une ou deux secondes et elle se met à ta disposition. Tu peux alors ouvrir un dialogue d'impression dans n'importe quel programme.
(Si tu n'entends pas le petit ronflement, c'est qu'il y a quelque chose dans la file d'attente et/ou qu'elle est en pause. Il faut alors d'abord la purger).


----------



## tchous84 (19 Octobre 2008)

edit: comme une quiche....je viens de me rendre compte qu'il y a une différence entre la P1005 (que j'ai) et la 1005....J'imagine que ca fout en l'air tout ton raisonnement?



alors après avoir manoeuvré tout ca, 
Le petit programme me dit (entre autres): 
"Sending HP LaserJet 1005 firmware to  printer HP_LaserJet_P1005 . . .
lp -d HP_LaserJet_P1005 -oraw /usr/local/share/foo2zjs/firmware/sihp1005.dl
request id is HP_LaserJet_P1005-21 (1 file(s))"

donc je comprend qu'il l'a initialisé....(?)

je lance une impression, ca lance un programme d'impression, et il ne se passe rien. 
Plus précisément, la tâche s'affiche dans l'ongé "activé" de la liste d'attente, puis va tranquilement se ranger dans "terminé" comme si l'impression avait eu lieu. 
Qu'entend-tu par "purger"? (....purger la file d'attente? mais de fait il n'y a rien sur la file d'attente)
Sur la fenêtre "HP laserjet P1005", quand je clique sur "niveau de fourniture", il me dit "informations pas disponibles". 

Merci de ta patience! 

Armand

PS: et évidemment la Fnac veut bien me reprendre l'imprimante mais en me déduisant le prix du toner, dont j'ai évidemment enlever la capsule de protection. 99 euro -70 euro= avoir de 29 euro. non merci


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Octobre 2008)

Bon, maintenant qu'on a les références exactes de ta machine, on peut t'indiquer

la page du pilote dédié chez HP pour Mac OS X.



P.S. : en prime la page du support complet.


----------



## tchous84 (19 Octobre 2008)

....

...mais le site hp.com c'est la deuxième chose que j'ai tenté après le CD.... mais ca ne marche pas, ca installe un petit logiciel qui me propose d'installer le driver pour la P1005, je clique "ok" ca fait quitter le logiciel quasi instantanément, et il n'y a trace de la P1005 nulle part dans le gestionnaire de file d'attente d'imprimante. 


....j'ai vraiment le sentiment de m'être fait flouer c'est fatiguant. 

enfin, 
merci quand même


Armand


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Octobre 2008)

Sauf que t'as bien bidouillé depuis (installation pilotes du CD) et les logiciels HP n'aiment pas ça.

Il faut que tu installes ce pilote proprement, c'est-à-dire après avoir désinstallé dans les règles ce que ton CD a installé.

 Nettoyer ton système de toute trace HP
 Prendre ton DVD de Leopard et réinstaller les drivers HP fournis
 installer le pilote mis en lien

Ne pas oublier la réparation des autorisations après l'installation (toujours nécessaire avec HP)


----------



## tchous84 (19 Octobre 2008)

J'ai fait tout celà. Rien. 
et pour être bien sûr de ne pas faire n'importe quoi, j'ai testé l'imprimante sur le macbook de ma daronne (même config, grosso modo: macbook sur 10.4.11, elle n'utilise aucune imprimante, donc comme ca sûr de partir d'un ordi "vierge"), même résultat: à partir du driver en ligne: néant. Et c'est effectivement une version plus récente que sur le CD (1.0.6 contre 1.0.4).


Sans être un expert, je ne suis pas une quiche en informatique, j'ai un mac depuis plus de 15 ans, et après un week end d'effort je n'arrive pas à faire marcher cette imprimante. Ca suffit.
retour à la fnac, mardi. 
...si d'ici là quelqu'un a une solution miracle....

merci encore a tout les gens qui prennent du temps pour les malheureux.... 

armand


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Octobre 2008)

Effectivement, là... 

Un dernier truc, j'ai exploré les paquets d'installation, le gestionnaire est décrit LaserJet P1006. Soit c'est le bon et il fonctionne aussi avec la P1005, soit c'est HP qui c'est planté.


----------

